# Canada's Rocky Mountaineer Stadler Order



## ORLPacific (Jan 22, 2018)

Back in May of 2016, Stadler announced that they were building 10 new railcars for the luxury train service, based on the "Ultra Domes" that Colorado Railcars previously built. This will be the first time the company is building locomotive hauled passenger railcars for the North American market. I was surprised when they announced this, but the company has been known for building custom made rolling stock, EMU, DMU, and locomotives. Though it makes me wonder why they didn't go to US Railcar, the company that bought the assets of Colorado Railcar, who still advertise the "Ultra Dome" as one of their products.

Here's the announcement in 2016:http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/meta/news-media/article/rocky-mountaineer-announces-partnership-stadler/



> 12/05/2016 – *ROCKY MOUNTAINEER ANNOUNCES PARTNERSHIP WITH STADLER*
> 
> Rocky Mountaineer Announces Partnership with Stadler to Engineer Completely new Railcars for the First Time in More than a Decade.
> 
> Vancouver, Canada and Berlin, Germany — May 11, 2016 — Rocky Mountaineer and Stadler today announced an agreement to add to the Canadian luxury tourist rail company’s fleet of custom made GoldLeaf railcars. The project will see 10 brand new cars arriving in Canada beginning in 2018. These new cars will be completely re-engineered with efficiency and guest comfort in mind leveraging Stadler’s renowned expertise at facilities in Switzerland & Germany.


The website *Railway Stays *took recent photos in October of 2017 of the building of the new railcars in Germany. Link:http://www.railwaystays.com/2017/10/13/canadian-trains-made-germany-swiss-precision/

Note that they still included the small open area at one end of the railcar.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 23, 2018)

You know, I'd have to wonder about why a slew of orders haven't gone to US Railcar...and I'm guessing it was some mix of competitive pricing and company track record/reputation.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 23, 2018)

The product is scheisse.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 23, 2018)

GML, why do you say that? [i know a little German.]


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 23, 2018)

CRCs carbon steel (hahaha) designs have been the bane of everyone who ever operated them.


----------



## ORLPacific (Apr 13, 2018)

Just a few more things:

Railcolor recently covered these new cars back in February -> link

and there's a pdf document sheet posted on stadler rail website-> link


----------

